# G220 Record Breaker???????



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Have I got the record? My 2nd 220 died on me about 2 hours ago:censored
Received my replacement from Megs last Wed, BTW it had died mid correction on my wifes Clio.Saturday ,finished the Clio, Today thought I would make a start on the Alpina.Washed and clayed then started to do a few test areas with different pad/polish combinations and the thing started to slow down and the speed up.Stopped the machine and it would not turn back on.Left for ten mins then tried to restart.... yes ... it worked..... for about 20 seconds then started to do the same.
Its now in its case waiting for tomorrow when the phone wil begetting some more use.
Anybody who has a 220 or is thinking of getting one please do not be put off by this post as in the short time both of mine have worked I have found the thing easy to use, lightweight, does not cause discomfort and generally does the job I ask of it........... but be aware of the problems that may occur.

ps Megs customer service were excellent in getting the replacement to me, I hope I receive the same service when I get in touch with them again, this time they may have to answer a few searching questions from me


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

mine broke lol. good job ive been working for the past 3 days or id of been upset. I elailed the seller abotu it and they said theyd sort it out tuesday. What happens then, can i expect a new one to arrive wednesday ?


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Megs customer service phoned me Mon new unit arrived on wed plus they took the dead one back


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

oh ok then lol.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Steve-z4 said:


> Have I got the record? My 2nd 220 died on me about 2 hours ago:censored
> Received my replacement from Megs last Wed, BTW it had died mid correction on my wifes Clio.Saturday ,finished the Clio, Today thought I would make a start on the Alpina.Washed and clayed then started to do a few test areas with different pad/polish combinations and the thing started to slow down and the speed up.Stopped the machine and it would not turn back on.Left for ten mins then tried to restart.... yes ... it worked..... for about 20 seconds then started to do the same.
> Its now in its case waiting for tomorrow when the phone wil begetting some more use.
> Anybody who has a 220 or is thinking of getting one please do not be put off by this post as in the short time both of mine have worked I have found the thing easy to use, lightweight, does not cause discomfort and generally does the job I ask of it........... but be aware of the problems that may occur.
> ...


Perhaps is time you consider a Flex XC 3401 VRG ! View my Review

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67113


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I've always said, beware of false economies - at least Meg's do the swap over with minimal fuss, as have Autopia for the UDM, but I'm sure there's many another out there have footed a costly bill to return duff PC's, etc and ultimately with hindsight, coukd've bought a Cyclo or Flex.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PJS said:


> I've always said, beware of false economies - at least Meg's do the swap over with minimal fuss, as have Autopia for the UDM, but I'm sure there's many another out there have footed a costly bill to return duff PC's, etc and ultimately with hindsight, coukd've bought a Cyclo or Flex.


Not sure the PCs are as bad as the UDM/G220 to be honest, and Autopia were always very good at dealing with the odd instance of a broken PC customer service wise, same way as they dealt with the UDM... However, the Porter Cable 7424 does seem to me to be a much more reliable machine than the G220 and UDM as the users who have it report far fewer problems... Indeed my own ones have been hard used and still tick


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well i didnt expect to get a dodgy one lol. I like the machine but i dont know if i should have bought a different one now


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Mines still going strong 4 months after i got it


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have to admit that the number of reports of faulty G220s and UDMs that I am seeing is rather worrying, and definitely a lot more than the humble PC on which these machines seem to be based... 

If I was in the market for a new one to replace my current PC (which I'm not, as despite a large amount of use, its still trucking on  ), I'd likely replace like with like as they seem to have a much better reliability record.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Not sure the PCs are as bad as the UDM/G220 to be honest, and Autopia were always very good at dealing with the odd instance of a broken PC customer service wise, same way as they dealt with the UDM... However, the Porter Cable 7424 does seem to me to be a much more reliable machine than the G220 and UDM as the users who have it report far fewer problems... Indeed my own ones have been hard used and still tick


Wasn't inferring that the PC was as unreliable, more a case of other non-DW members having self imported machines, only to find if not bought through Autopia, their reseller might have asked for it to be returned first, so with all the extra costs involved there, a Cyclo or Flex could've been bought with the benefit of hindsight.
Autopia certainly seem to give good CS, so its less of a likely scenario if bought through them.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Rang megs up today and have arranged a delivery for thursday. their customer service is very good and they were very plesant about everything.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PJS said:


> Wasn't inferring that the PC was as unreliable, more a case of other non-DW members having self imported machines, only to find if not bought through Autopia, their reseller might have asked for it to be returned first, so with all the extra costs involved there, a Cyclo or Flex could've been bought with the benefit of hindsight.
> Autopia certainly seem to give good CS, so its less of a likely scenario if bought through them.


I am wondering now though, in the light of the amount of reliability issues reported with the G220 and UDM, that perhaps the recommended Free Rotation Single Head DA would be the humble PC again, it may be the older of the group but its seems the most reliable of the Detailer's "Big Three"... Would be good to see more manufacturers breaking into detailing though, as there are some quality machines out there from Flex, DeWalt etc that never seem to get a mention.


----------



## Murray (May 30, 2007)

MIne died last week (3rd time i have used it and i have never done a whole car with it) 

Megs were very good, i got onto the seller straight away (on the monday evening anyway) and chased it wednesday morning, heard from megs wednesday morning and then got the new one thursday! 

Not used it yet!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I am wondering now though, in the light of the amount of reliability issues reported with the G220 and UDM, that perhaps the recommended Free Rotation Single Head DA would be the humble PC again, it may be the older of the group but its seems the most reliable of the Detailer's "Big Three"... Would be good to see more manufacturers breaking into detailing though, as there are some quality machines out there from Flex, DeWalt etc that never seem to get a mention.


Agreed. Mind you, to be fair, it seems only one or two things consistently fail, so maybe a bit more spent on those parts for better ones, or better QC is called for.
Given the price, the typical manufacture:retail ratio is 1:7-10, so for something put together for $15 ish, you can understand why costs are a factor rather than outright quality like the Flex/Cyclo/etc

I imagine if Flex could get their's to the magical £200 mark, we (& they) would see a major shift in "loyalty".


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a G220 - Wasn't there a thread started recently whereby megs stated there was a faulty batch?


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL mine died within its first few hours 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69098

replacement due on thursday, take 2.


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just an update for those interested.
Matt (i4detailing) passed my details to Megs again this morning(thanks Matt) and just after lunch they rang.
Many appologies again from Megs and we will get another to you for Thurs.I asked the question how many with problems have there been........answer just a handfull out of 800+ sold!!!
How many have had problems with 2........... answer about 3!!!
I have no issues with Megs Customer Service, although if I was paranoid they seem a little too keen in replacing without question.....are they covering up the bigger issue?
So, No3 is on its way wonder how long this will last this weekend


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

It *might* be possible to encourage a faulty machine back into reliable(?) service by taking the end cover off and disturbing the speed dial and its associated wiring; worked for me anyway. 

Brushes and speed switches seem to be the problem. It's good to know that manufacturers/suppliers are replacing them without qualm but still, at £150 a go, it's an uneasy reminder that washing and polishing your car can be an expensive business.. !


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Jim said:


> It *might* be possible to encourage a faulty machine back into reliable(?) service by taking the end cover off and disturbing the speed dial and its associated wiring; worked for me anyway.
> 
> Brushes and speed switches seem to be the problem. It's good to know that manufacturers/suppliers are replacing them without qualm but still, at £150 a go, it's an uneasy reminder that washing and polishing your car can be an expensive business.. !


even if that is the case, its not really acceptable for it to be necersary after only a few hours of use.

Im pleased megs offered me a full refund as well though, I said id take another one this time but if it happens again i'll be after a refund.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

^For sure; hope you have better luck with the replacement machine.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

br3n said:


> even if that is the case, its not really acceptable for it to be necersary after only a few hours of use.
> 
> Im pleased megs offered me a full refund as well though, I said id take another one this time but if it happens again i'll be after a refund.


same. only thing is i dont knwow hat else to use.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Is this only for your own car, or do you do the family and friends' thing?
If you do accept a refund, then it might be worth hanging tight for a couple of weeks or so - something is in the pipeline which may tickle your fancy!


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

do tell


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

PJS said:


> Is this only for your own car, or do you do the family and friends' thing?
> If you do accept a refund, then it might be worth hanging tight for a couple of weeks or so - something is in the pipeline which may tickle your fancy!


show or tell


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I must *F*ight the temptation to spill the beans whi*L*st things are at the intial stag*E*.
There's no point getting you all e*X*cited about something that may not end up coming to fruition.
So, a little patience please.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Wll I do hope you get something sorted *F*ast as I am *L*ooking for an upgrad*e* for my PC although it perple*x*es me what to get!!!

Any ideas welcome!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looked the Flex and nearly got a group buy going, but was eventually put off by the fixed BP issue, which will no doubt be fixed eventually, but right now I couldnt pay 2x the cost AND still be limited in the pads I could use...would like one as part of the arsenal though


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

PJS said:


> I must *F*ight the temptation to spill the beans whi*L*st things are at the intial stag*E*.
> There's no point getting you all e*X*cited about something that may not end up coming to fruition.
> So, a little patience please.


Sounds interesting.....:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> looked the Flex and nearly got a group buy going, but was eventually put off by the fixed BP issue, which will no doubt be fixed eventually, but right now I couldnt pay 2x the cost AND still be limited in the pads I could use...would like one as part of the arsenal though


2x what cost?
Price I've discussed is nowhere near the normal selling price.
Still, let's not get ahead of ourselves until we know for sure Flex are willing to participate.
So, for the moment, if you need a machine, get one (whichever it happens to be), but if hanging on a while longer isn't too painful, look forward to a cracking alternative for a bit extra.
If it doesn't pan out, then you're no worse off than you are now, as the same options will still exist.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I won't part with £150 for an G220/UDM for those reasons, but a flex at a good price would be very interesting


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

i think the flex has the potential to be a very good machine, however they need to sort that backing plate !! many people have had problems with the backing plate rubbing on the metal housing which contains the plastic gear, not only does this give off a smell of burning plastic, but i think its the build up of heat from this which causes the velcro to detach itself.
not what you expect from a 300quid machine,


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay, time to reveal all - I was speaking with a member here who was previously involved in orchestrating a GB for the Flex, but through personal reasons and other factors, it fell flat on its face.
Anyhow, I spent considerable time talking to said chap, and the gist of the story is I was trying to plant the seed for Flex UK/De to do a one off limited number (50) special on the 3401, at £199.
Last I spoke with the above member, they've said that's not possible, and we're back at the £250 price again.
Unfortunately, I don't see sufficient potential users ditching plans for a G220 and opting for the Flex at almost 2x the price.
So, the anticipated outcome is null and void, and if anyone is interested in getting themselves a Flex 3401, then it'll be at the typical mid £200 price point, and not the intended sub-£200 special.

Pity, seeing as the US residents can easily get it for well under £200 inc. our VAT added instead of their lower local sales taxes.

Sorry guys, I'd hoped to be able to blow you all away with this stonker of a deal, but alas, it seems not to be.


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

Fwiw I have tried to avoid running mine at speed 5 and only done so for small bursts and setting myself to speed 4 as max - maybe 4.5. Don't know if this is helping with mine - so far no probs.


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

my replacement has been fine on all speeds, im not going to go easy on it - its a £150 tool and should work perfectly for a good few years...


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Used my G220 for the first time today. Wasn't the best start I must
say. Got the car fully prep'd for the polishing stage. Primed the pad;
'dotted' the polish over the panel; switch on ..... nothing 
When I first bought the thing I tested it just by switching it on in the kitchen,
everthing worked fine but today nothing !! After doing the rest of the car
thought I'd give it one last go and hey presto it worked ????
I've no idea what could be wrong with it but initially thought sticking bushes ?
Has anyone had similar symtoms, it did continue to let me polish a wing
and half the bonnet no probs ?? Still going to be contacting Rich at Polished Bliss to log the problem. As with most people that have encountered these little glitches my confidence in what I thought was 'quality' product has taken a sharp nose dive.

Craig.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

craig79 said:


> Used my G220 for the first time today. Wasn't the best start I must
> say. Got the car fully prep'd for the polishing stage. Primed the pad;
> 'dotted' the polish over the panel; switch on ..... nothing
> When I first bought the thing I tested it just by switching it on in the kitchen,
> ...


Sounds very much like a sticking brush. I've had a similar problem before, just give the machine a light dunt with the palm of your hand and it should go.

Like you say, mention it to PB and hopefully get another machine sent out by Megs.


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers for the info mate, will do. I rekon I'll just use it until
it seizes again but I shouldn't really have to worry about
this eh, I unlike alot of lads on here use it recreationally 
and don't rely on it from day to day, it's alot of money 
for something that going by most posts on here has no real reliablity !!
Keep you all posted.
Craig


----------

